# Need help for remote sensor



## bobtraveler (Sep 8, 2010)

most seem to play to mixed reviews.

Or am I better just to get a taylor or something with a good probe and sit it on top of the smoker

I have a small cookshack 025  more than enough for me.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 9, 2010)

I have a Charmglow from Lowes or HD;Can't remember where I bought it. But, I have had it for about five years now and it works great. Mavarick is another good one.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 9, 2010)

I use a Polder with a corded probe that connects to a remote display.  Works great. Has a timer and temperature alert.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 9, 2010)

I've been using the Maverick ET73 for about a year now.  It works and transmits well, although I don't use the receiver that often.  Like most gadgets coming from China, it's poorly crafted, not designed well,  but does the job.


----------



## bobtraveler (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks

I am looking at a LEM but all of them play to mixed reviews.

Do you think it adds a lot so that things are NOT over done or dried out. 

Done 1000's of smokings without them but with these sealed units I can see it might be a huge advantage.

Bob Trav


----------

